# Ciao a tutti



## Joe Pesci (17 Settembre 2012)

Ciao ragazze e ragazzi, mi chiamo Andrea, sono di Milano e da ieri sono iscritto al forum.
Ah, dimenticavo, sono milanista! 
In realtà sarei anche tante altre cose: cinemaniaco, intollerante a tutto quello che è politicamente corretto, sognatore per vocazione, eterosessuale per natura e convinzione ..... 
a questo mondo esiste forse qualcosa di più bello delle donne??

Insomma, sono il tipico ragazzo moderno mediamente alienato 

Il mio film preferito/filosofia di vita è Fight Club (chi l'ha visto, l'ha capito e l'ha apprezzato non ha bisogno che dica altro) 
La prima cosa che devo fare è scusarmi con tutti voi, ho cominciato a messaggiare senza prima venire qui a presentarmi, errore imperdonabile ma al quale adesso ho provato a rimediare.

Bye


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2012)

Ciao!


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto andrea


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

Hellcome!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto uaglio'!


----------



## Lov'El Sha_ (10 Ottobre 2012)

Welcome!


----------

